# How-to for photolab printer profiles



## YellowJersey (Apr 15, 2015)

So my photolab doesn't provide printer profiles. Is there any way to make one? If so, how does one do such a thing? 

And before anyone suggests I find another photolab, trust me, that's crossed my mind. But I really like these guys and consider switching a last resort.


----------



## wopbv4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Strange that they do not want to share their printer profiles......

Please ask them which printer and paper they use, so you will be able to download the ICC profiles.
For example see http://www.hahnemuehle.com/en/digital-fineart/icc-profiles.html

Furthermore, now you have decided to go down the rabbit hole of colour management, I suggest that you read:

http://www.imagescience.com.au/pages/The-Digital-Fine-Print-Book.html


----------



## zim (Apr 16, 2015)

If a photo lab doesn't provide profiles don't use them. There are plenty others that know what they are doing so do.


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 27, 2015)

Zim, the curios thing is that the pro photo labs seem less likely to offer printer profiles, at least according to my research.


----------



## zim (Apr 28, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> Zim, the curios thing is that the pro photo labs seem less likely to offer printer profiles, at least according to my research.



Strange, not my experience, in the UK anyway


----------

